# Get a load of this headstock "repair"



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Why?

Glue works great.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Why?
> 
> Glue works great.


Because its a METAL guitar !!! 

I seriously doubt NJ Series BC rich 'birds are going for 2K either even in pristine condition.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

lol...gives "bolt-on neck" a whole new meaning.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I haven't met a soul yet playing a BC Rich that gave me the impression they make good life decisions on a regular basis...


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Well, the good news is that it is obvious this is a bad repair. It could have been repaired in a way that was nice cosmetically but unsound structurally. In this case, it is obvious whoever did it had no clue what they were doing. The price he is asking is closer to what he would get if it was pristine - he seems to be confused between the NJ Series and the American ones. Looks like another case of "I saw someone asking that much on Reverb for a similar looking guitar so it must be worth at least that much!". Seems a lot of people these days quoting Reverb asking prices rather than selling prices.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Crude, yet ineffective.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

TimH said:


> I haven't met a soul yet playing a BC Rich that gave me the impression they make good life decisions on a regular basis...


I own a BC Rich Platinum (pfft!) Series bass. I got it for $40, case included. I'll mark that one down as a good life decision.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had an acquaintence back in the 80s who spent large on an American made BC Rich, one of the neck through, high dollar models. 

He really loved that guitar. At the time all the hair bands (mine included) were learning to do the guitar spin, with varying degrees of success.

My band had it dialed in and did it several times a night in our sets. It's no longer en vogue of course, but it CAN be done without destroying guitars if you follow a few simple steps.

This guy decided to try it while setting up in a local club. I tried to convince him not to trust his strap locks (I think they were dunlops or something similar, definitely not Schallers).

I was watching him practice it as they were setting up the system and sure enough the front strap lock pulled completely out of the guitar and it nose dived into the stainless steel dance floor.

Serious snappage of the old peghead. Ever seen a grown man cry? I did.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Why?
> 
> Glue works great.



The bolts used not so much.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I remember repairing a head stock on a old harmony. We did a really good job with metal pins ,drill, gorilla glue and electrical tape . I had it for another two years and never had an issue with it ! Before the fall









after the fall


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

To be fair to the seller though, at least they aren't trying to tell us what a great job it is, like a lot of chancers would!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Here's an understatement: _unfortunately had a kind of rough headstock repair_


----------



## JivRey (Jul 2, 2016)

TimH said:


> I haven't met a soul yet playing a BC Rich that gave me the impression they make good life decisions on a regular basis...


That sounded a bit judgmental, don't you think? Anyway, I'll have to disagree with you on that one


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

JivRey said:


> That sounded a bit judgmental, don't you think? Anyway, I'll have to disagree with you on that one
> 
> View attachment 385311
> View attachment 385311


Yup, it was very judgemental...in the same way one can not go to a comedy night without similar judgements being shared. 

The world needs to lighten up.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

TimH said:


> I haven't met a soul yet playing a BC Rich that gave me the impression they make good life decisions on a regular basis...


Says the guy with a pink Silversky


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

numb41 said:


> Says the guy with a pink Silversky


Firm, but fair.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Not the cleanest job, but not horrible either.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

THRobinson said:


> Not the cleanest job, but not horrible either.



Did you notice the picture showing the bolts through the headstock?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well...if I wanted that model bad enough, I could make that repair almost invisible, and know a guy who could make it entirely invisible. [Not defending whoever did that, hellsbells man, the world is full of folks who think* they know what they're doing when all it takes is a little research to know* what they should be doing.]


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

colchar said:


> Did you notice the picture showing the bolts through the headstock?


Haha, no... I saw the glue line... then from the back saw the bolts but didn't click in they were for repairs... I have a few Teisco/Kawai guitars so kinda used to seeing bolts on the back, so, kinda just glazed by them...


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

JivRey said:


> That sounded a bit judgmental, don't you think? Anyway, I'll have to disagree with you on that one


My first brand new guitar was a Warlock back in about 1991... I gave up guitars for decades, but, still kept the Warlock, still mint shape not a scuff or a dent. Always liked BCRich for some reason. I'd love to get my hands on one of the Patrick Nagel editions.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I liked the early B. C. Rich Seagull, Eagle, and Mockingbird models quite a lot, but felt the company lost its design ethic after that. Those models appealed to the atmospheric/prog side of my tastes and playing back when I thought I could make something of it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hard to believe that a guitar that allegedly once sold for $2000 has a serial number on a sticker (on the outside of the finish).
terrible ”repair”. Even young EVH would have had more pride than that.

bc rich started off making good innovative guitars….but diluted the brand like Hamer and Dean, by churning out millions of cheap offshore models.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Hard to believe that a guitar that allegedly once sold for $2000 has a serial number on a sticker (on the outside of the finish).



Didn't some Gibsons have serial numbers on stickers, even if just for a while?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> Didn't some Gibsons have serial numbers on stickers, even if just for a while?


I've never heard of that.
Maybe?
I think some offshore epiphones may have.
I suppose you could say many acoustics do.

edit: just googled it, maybe there were...
74 LP Deluxe. Serial number on a sticker?? True or false? | My Les Paul Forum


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Not sure about Gibby's, but some Epiphones do.
They're refurbished or seconds.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I had a 77 LP Custom that had a sticker’d serial number.


----------

